# Pigeons throwing-up / vomiting



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

Today I noticed several (6-8) of my pigeons throwing-up. They start shaking their body and head following by something coming out of their mouth. 

These birds 6months to 1 year old have never been sick before. I let them out in the morning, they fly around and come back. Over the past few days they have been eating stuff from the garden as well. Otherwise, nothing else abnormal. 


I am new to pigeons and have not de-wormed or treated them for canker (or for any thing).

What is happening to my pigeons and how do I treat it ...

Thanks!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Not good, sometimes they call this field poisoning. Who knows if they are eating fertilizer pellets or stuff on the ground that is bad for them, surely they ALL got into the same thing. Either google and follow protocol for field poisoning and or start amoxicillin type meds for possible infection. Are they still eating or drinking or looking sickly? Are they off their reg food? Need more info. Also does the stuff they vomit up look like reg seed u feed or something foreign they ate out on the lawn. Get pics.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have you checked way down their throats with a flashlight. Although you can't always see canker. Could be that. Are they eating less and drinking more? I would treat for canker first. And separate them from any others that are not showing signs.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

I would suggest you research adenovirus AKA young bird sickness.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Jr Brown said:


> I would suggest you research adenovirus AKA young bird sickness.


Ditto !!!!!!!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yes I believe Foys has a bottle of young bird cure, and if not mistaken it is an amoxicilian mixture. Also there are two strains of adeno, for young and old which made the diagnosis more difficult.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Vomiting is a classic sign of a canker infection. Do feel the crop to see if it's filled with fluid, which is another classic sign of a canker infection. This is the time of year, when the weather changes to hot, the pigeons are more prone to a canker infection as the weather change is stressful to them. The same tends to occur when the weather cools in the late fall.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi S,
Please observe and state their eating, drinking, pooping and general behaviour and... Post a clear pic of their droppings. How often are they throwing up? Any repeated swallowing motions you noticed??? Feel their crops for if they're water filled?



My (few)gola pigeons often throw up when they come back from routing into fields. If they swallow some big pebbles which can't get pass their system they throw up. Have you checked the thrown out feed for that, since you let your birds out to peck on ground? You might not wanna let them out to do that.


----------

